# lets see you service/utility trucks!!



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

lets see your rigs and tell us about what you carry on them


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

my 99







my 95


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

i like them especially the 95


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mine


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is mine

GMC 1 Ton
Loaded with:

Ranger 8 Welder - Air Compressor - 100 Fuel Transfer Tank - Machine and Truck Fluids and Parts - Bolt Bins - Oxy/ Acyetlne Torch - Full Rack of Tools

In the winter it sports a 8ft Western V-Box Spreader and a 9ft Ultramount

Still a little timmid to go scale it. I like to be able to plead stupidity if needed!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

been thinking about this style


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

GMD1984;1457120 said:


> lets see your rigs and tell us about what you carry on them


Are you another satisfied ssr customer? We rent from them almost ever week. Really want to purchase a mustang mini ex. from them, but the rental department down there is so nice! What model do you have? how many hours and how many problems?


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Deerewashed;1458309 said:


> Are you another satisfied ssr customer? We rent from them almost ever week. Really want to purchase a mustang mini ex. from them, but the rental department down there is so nice! What model do you have? how many hours and how many problems?


yes extreamly satisfied with ssr and mustangs , only thing i have done to the mini is 2 sets of tracks and 1 set of drive sprockets in 4,000 + hrs, and i have an 9ton mustang excavator with 1000 hrs and never did any thing to it.

i highly recommend mustang excavators and SSR!!! i buy every thing from them.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

sure are great guys to deal with!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

'01F-350 4x4 7.3L Hauling it home.










Bed off-pulling transmission.

Hope to be in service by winter 2012


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

GMD1984;1457120 said:


> lets see your rigs and tell us about what you carry on them


on my service truck i carry 100 gal of fuel, ranger 8 welder, 24 cfm 12.5hp IR compressor,3/4'',1,000' of air hose, 1/2'',3/8'' impact wrenches, air ratchets, air hammer, needle scaler, cut off wheel,air saw, die grinder, full set of mechanics tools, 50,20,10 ton bottle jacks, 10ton prota power,4.5'' angle grinders, 7'' grinder, circular saw, sawzall, chop saw, farming nailer, finish nailers, drywall guns, drills, impact drivers,masonry tools, steel abrasive chop saw, rebar cutter bender, full selection of hardware screws, nails, nuts bolts, pins, o-rings,hand tools,replacement fillters and automotive cemmicals oil, coolant, ect . I'm sure i missed a lot!


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

heres the farms service truck with welder/ air compressor/ crane/ fuel tanks/ and bunches of room for tools


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

<benchmark>;1459844 said:


> heres the farms service truck with welder/ air compressor/ crane/ fuel tanks/ and bunches of room for tools


my dream service truck!!!!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

here are some shots of mine be for i painted her


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

This one is my fathers. It is an IMT body with a hydraulic air compressor, 6,000 lbs crane, and a diesel Miller Bobcat welder with the jump pack.

I have the same truck but a few years older. Mine has a Knaphied body with a 3500 lbs AutoCrane service crane, gas air compressor, diesel Miller welder, and a 100 gal diesel fuel transfer tank.

My dream service truck is a Peterbilt with a Maintainer body, 8,000 lbs crane, diesel welder with jump pack, hydraulic air compressor, with pumps and tanks for diesel, hydraulic oil, and 15-40.


----------



## Bmxdkj (Jul 27, 2008)

Lunchbox...that isn't Casey and Dupuis old service truck is it? It looks like their old truck but with a green body. My father used to work there before they closed up this summer. Truck looks good btw!


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Bmxdkj;1467956 said:


> Lunchbox...that isn't Casey and Dupuis old service truck is it? It looks like their old truck but with a green body. My father used to work there before they closed up this summer. Truck looks good btw!


No it's not, it's actually a body of one of J.F Whites service trucks. I actually looked at one of their trucks when they were selling them, but never bought it. My father got into the union by working at Casey back in the late 80's as a mechanic. We did a lot of work with them, because we owned a bunch of JCB lull's.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

any more service trucks!?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My ol gal, long gone now:


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's 2 of the nicest Chevys I've seen in awhile. Above pictures.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a nice looking chevy service truck


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome chevys !


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Got h20 

Awesome service bodies you did a nice job


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you ;-)


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

here is ours. 1999 f-250 7.3l. its for sale to


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1609795 said:


> My ol gal, long gone now:


Bill,

Somthing in common here... Service truck... Double cabs... you have the Chevys covered, I have the GMC's


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Service truck*

2004 GMC 5500
Lincoln Welder
air compressor
cutting torch


----------

